# BBQ Pit



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

*BBQ Pit That I Built*

I thought that I would post the BBQ Pit that I built this winter, its an old 80gal air compressor

View attachment 1657
Here is what it started as

View attachment 1654
Here I am welding on the door

View attachment 1655
Getting ready for the firebox

View attachment 1656
Finished product

Now to smoke me some Q :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 13, 2011)

That looks awesome. I need to build me another one. 20 years of weather on mine and the rust is finally about to do it in.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys you can see more pictures on my FB page (o: not enough room to put all of the photos on here, lol. 

The pit drafts perfect, I can get about five hours on one minion basket and it holds the temps great. I will be using it next month for a very close friends BBQ party (he is deploying for the fith time to Iraq) we will have Brisket, Boston Butt (pulled pork), sausage (from Elgin), turkey, and some moink balls. And of course all of the fixins to go with (o;


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1234838288&aid=2067488


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good time. Tell your friend good luck over there and keep his head down.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a better pic of the pit (O;


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Sounds like a good time. Tell your friend good luck over there and keep his head down.



Brent I will, and thanks.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how long did it take to build that?


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Just out of curiosity how long did it take to build that?



I started in Dec and finished in Feb. this was done over the weekends and after work. I am not too sure what the hours are but they were many that I do know. I would average maybe 6-10 hours a week some less some more, some weeks it wasn't touched at all due to work and time.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 13, 2011)

That is a honey, alright. Gotta have good tools if you wanna do good work!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 13, 2011)

S.Courtemanche said:


> I started in Dec and finished in Feb. this was done over the weekends and after work. I am not too sure what the hours are but they were many that I do know. I would average maybe 6-10 hours a week some less some more, some weeks it wasn't touched at all due to work and time.


 
May have to give it a go myself. Thanks for posting the pics. I am jealous now.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> That is a honey, alright. Gotta have good tools if you wanna do good work!



Yup a Millermatic 211 welder (o; and a Spectrum 875 plasma cutter. Those be some good tools, lol.


----------



## kwilbourn (Apr 13, 2011)

Great work, Steve! What kind of wood did you use for the work surface?


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

Kevin, the wood shelf is Walnut


----------



## kwilbourn (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice! The shelf and the "God Bless Texas" on the firebox really set it apart in my eyes; wish I had a fraction of the skill required to build that.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 14, 2011)

S.Courtemanche said:


> Yup a Millermatic 211 welder (o; and a Spectrum 875 plasma cutter. Those be some good tools, lol.


 Heh, I was referring to the tools required to produce good BBQ, but yeah the metalworking tools are nice too.

I'm so jealous. I think I'll go kick my New Braunfels Smoker _and_ my welder.


----------

